# Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?



## Elbfischer3 (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo liebe Karpfenanglergemeinde,

da bei uns an der Elbe die wenigen karpfenträchtigen Plätze gnadenlos überfischt sind (Häfen, Hafenausfahrten, 1 Altarm in der Nähe), suche ich nach einer Möglichkeit, Großkarpfen gezielt im Strom zu beangeln, wo kein anderer Angler ansitzt - eine solche Stelle habe ich schon gefunden, weiß aber nicht genau, was ich davon halten sollte. Friedfische an der Oberfläche habe ich gesehen, allerdings keine Karpfen (die sieht man nirgends im Strom oder an der Kanten bei uns). Buhnen fehlen hier an der Elbe völlig und somit bleiben kaum Stellen, wo die Karpfen ganz sicher sind. Ich möchte an der Stelle mit Hartmais über eine Woche anfüttern und habe mir eine Stelle gesucht, die mit maximal 2-3 Anglern zu befischen ist und nicht so markant ist, wie in etwa Häfen, etc. Dafür ist ein Hafen keine 200 Meter entfernt. Ich möchte mit Hartmais-Popup-Montage und Boilie-Popup über maximal 10h am Stück fischen, dafür aber kontinuierlich über mehrere Wochen im Jahr mehrmals pro Monat.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

1. Wie, wieviel und in welchen Abständen sollte ich an der Strömungskante mit Hartmais anfüttern (auch so, dass das Futter an der Stelle bleibt?
2. Ist meine Planung überhaupt sinnvoll?
3. Ich habe zum besseren Überblick mal Fotos der Stelle beigefügt - es handelt sich um eine leichte Rückströmung über ca. 15Meter bis zur Strömungskante und die Wassertiefe geht ziemlich schnell auf ca. 1,5 Meter runter (die Elbe bei uns ist nur ca. 2 Meter tief) - ist diese Stelle für meine Vorbereitungen und die Ansitze sinnvoll?

Im Voraus schon mal vielen Dank
Euer René


----------



## Elbfischer3 (26. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

Hat kein Karpfenspezi nützliche Hinweise zu meinem Vorhaben?


----------



## Schwarzwasserhai (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

Hallo, 

was soll man Dir da für eine Antwort geben ?

Probieren geht über studieren !

Gruß Dietmar


----------



## derNershofer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

also ich würde am rand und im strom füttern (länger wie eine woch am anfang)
im strom denk ich ist das gleich weg deswegen würde ich eine strumpf oder so mit löchern reinwerfen und steinen drinnen und den mais vorher dippen
derNershofer


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

Versuch's doch einfach mal im Pieschener Hafen, da hab ich noch nie 'nen Karpfenangler gesehen.


----------



## derNershofer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Versuch's doch einfach mal im Pieschener Hafen, da hab ich noch nie 'nen Karpfenangler gesehen.


 
dann denk ich mal das es dort (fast) keine karpfen geben wird auser es gibt karpfen als beifänge und die karpfen angler hab es noch nicht gerafft 
aber denk ich net
derNersofer


----------



## Elbfischer3 (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

Pieschener Hafen kannst Du vergessen - da sitze Scharen von Friedfischanglern und es ist schlammig ohne markante Stellen.

Warum die Frage: ich habe noch nie in der Strömung gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt/gefüttert und mich interessiert es, ob eine solche Aktion schon bei anderen Anglern erfolgversprechend verlief. Es gibt Karpfenspezis, die in der Elbe im Strom gut und auch regelmäßig fangen. Aber ich möchte mir meine eigene Stelle schaffen und nicht (wie einige andere) nur Stellen suchen, wo andere füttern und fangen. Ich möchte selbst zu 100% für Auswahl und Erfolg/Misserfolg an "meiner" Stelle verantwortlich sein.


----------



## derNershofer (27. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*



Elbfischer3 schrieb:


> Pieschener Hafen kannst Du vergessen - da sitze Scharen von Friedfischanglern und es ist schlammig ohne markante Stellen.
> 
> Warum die Frage: ich habe noch nie in der Strömung gezielt auf Karpfen geangelt/gefüttert und mich interessiert es, ob eine solche Aktion schon bei anderen Anglern erfolgversprechend verlief. Es gibt Karpfenspezis, die in der Elbe im Strom gut und auch regelmäßig fangen. Aber ich möchte mir meine eigene Stelle schaffen und nicht (wie einige andere) nur Stellen suchen, wo andere füttern und fangen. Ich möchte selbst zu 100% für Auswahl und Erfolg/Misserfolg an "meiner" Stelle verantwortlich sein.


 

find ich gut so 
er kann doc fragen stellen die er will und ´die ihn interessieren
und wenn eine nicht antworten will dann sollers lassen


----------



## rice (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

Hy
naja die 10h Fischen werden wo nich so gut sein.
die Fische ziehn und wenn du gefüttert hast und nur 10h ansitzen willst ist es sehr warscheinlich das du da bist und der Fisch nu ma nich.

vom Futter her wirds ne Menge die da rein muß und am besten Abends da wehniger schiffsverkehr.
müßtest schauen wieviel Meter weg das futter bis zum grund zurücklegt und diese strecke Stromaufgehen gut 2 Meter reinlaufen sack bzw Tonne mit einma entleeren.

wie schaut der grund aus? hoffe da ist Kies bei nich das alles zwischen die Großen Wacker rieselt und nur die Krabben da rankomme.

Gruß  rice


----------



## Elbfischer3 (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

Vielen Dank für die bisherigen Infos.

Bei uns an der Elbe gibts zum Glück keine Krabben - ich weiß, es klingt unglaubwürdig Krabben gibts aber erst stromabwärts. Die fühlen sich wohl hiernicht so wohl. Der Grund ist kiesig, keine fetten Wacker sondern nur feinster Grobkies mit Steinen von <1cm bis 5-6cm Durchmesser. Die ca. 10h angeln möchte ich ja nur am Stück und mehrmals zu verschiedenen Tageszeiten. Leider habe ich die Möglichkeit kaum, mal 24h oder mehr am Stück zu angeln.


----------



## rice (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

dann nich aufgeben wenn du die ersten Ansitze Blankst.

des beste is nen Wochenende durchziehn.


----------



## just_a_placebo (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

René, rede mal mit Basti (Jenny) den lässt das auch nicht in Ruhe und er hat da auch schon paar halbherzige Anfütter und Ansitzaktionen hinter sich. Eventuell könnt ihr euch ja zusammentun!? ;o)


----------



## Rakete (30. Mai 2009)

*AW: Angelplatz Elbestrom - wie und wo fange ich Großkarpfen/Amur?*

hey elbfischer3,

zu deiner gewählten stelle kann ich so viel nicht sagen..da reichen die bilder ansich nicht..wobei der erste eindruck so schlecht nicht ist meiner meinung nach.
die erwähnte rückströmung, der leichte uferbewuchs und die tiefe von 1,5m sind ansich gute veoraussetzungen..soviel dazu.
wenn du regelmässig zur selben zeit, am besten abends ne gute portion gärigen mais an der stelle fütterst,sich graser oder andere karpfen dort auf halten,wird es nicht lang dauern bis du die ersten fische auch sehen kannst.zumindest die graser..die zeigen sich meist an der oberfläche.wie gesagt wenn du dort regelmässig zur selben zeit dein futter einbringst,is es auch möglich innerhalb deiner 10h stunden dort fische zu fangen...wenn die graser den mais erstmal mit bekomm haben werden sie dort öfter vorbei komm oder nach ner weile sogar schon auf dein futter warten..zumindest sind das die erfahrungen die ich an der elbe gemacht hab,einschliesslich die dresdner ecke:g

mfg daniel


----------

